# frozen widow how long left?150w hps and 220w led



## super smoking puffer (Jan 25, 2013)

this is week 4½ i look with a magnafying glass and trich's are all still clear should i start flushing?


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks good as shit, and if you're gonna flush at least wait for cloudy trichs to start


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 25, 2013)

4 1/2 weeks come on ? when did you start counting the weeks when they showed buds at around 3 weeks ? lol. They look dam good no doubt but I think your time scale is off or you would have the most highly prized strain out there finishing in 4 1/2 5 weeks. lol


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 25, 2013)

uh well considering its only 2 monthes old and 4 . 5 weeks into flowering since i saw first pistols ......... i have all dates on my phone


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 25, 2013)

also i planted the seeds the day before my baby was born .. so i know how old it is


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> 4 1/2 weeks come on ? when did you start counting the weeks when they showed buds at around 3 weeks ? lol. They look dam good no doubt but I think your time scale is off or you would have the most highly prized strain out there finishing in 4 1/2 5 weeks. lol


well the plants clearly are not done...he said all triches are clear and look at the white hairs still on them......



super smoking puffer said:


> View attachment 2495700View attachment 2495701View attachment 2495702View attachment 2495703
> this is week 4½ i look with a magnafying glass and trich's are all still clear should i start flushing?


i wouldnt start flushing till week 6-7, most people say flushing is over rated, and most people say its necessary....i am organic so i dont care either way but i do think its just a matter of personal belief and dosent really make a bit of difference. 

anyways you still got some time before you have to worry about it, them buds are massive though for only 4 1/2 weeks in. give her the time she needs jusdging from where there at right now they still have lots of weight to put on you dont want to flush and starve the poor girl while she is trying to get fat...


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 25, 2013)

okay thanks for the replies


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jan 25, 2013)

plants look great, keep it up
smokey


----------



## Dobby (Jan 26, 2013)

super smoking puffer said:


> uh well considering its only 2 monthes old and 4 . 5 weeks into flowering since i saw first pistols ......... i have all dates on my phone


Wait, I'm confused, it's early, I'm stoned, but it's only 2 months old and 4.5 weeks into flowering?? Oh wait. . . sorry, HAHAHA I'd wait, you got yourself a nice looking plant.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jan 26, 2013)

super smoking puffer said:


> uh well considering its only 2 monthes old and 4 . 5 weeks into flowering since i saw first pistols ......... i have all dates on my phone


Since you saw the first pistols?? I don't allow guns in my grow room! I have them show up the fourth week of veg. My time schedule starts when I flip my lighting to 12/12 but I do not count on time I go by what the girls are saying and look like.

Everyone thinks the white family means thrics...no...they are called whites due to the fact that they are loaded with white hairs through the whole grow even at harvest you will have mainly all white hairs. 

They look really healthy but far from finished.

Nice job so far.


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 26, 2013)

ye but i did 12/12 from seed so i cant really tell. i go by first pistols i may be off by a few days . im loving this strain im going to order a few packs and breed some.strange thing is freezeland is a tall - medium plant white widow is a medium plant but frozen widow can grow short or tall its the best of both worlds. BUT it seems to smell like hot garbage so instead of worring about ppl knowing im growing im worried about ppl thinking my house is full of hot garbage.this is from my fridge grow it was supposed to be grandaddy purps from attitude  no purps in there


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks im about to hit a bong myself happy highs


----------

